# Treating Bloat?



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello all, my niece has two 3-4 month old goats who have very large, tight tummys. I don't think they are over eating especially since it is still not nice enough to have them out often. They tend to stay by the barn and not go with the other goats if I'm walking with them but they don't act uncomfortable. I think I should treat for bloat just as a precaution although she told me they haven't been wormed yet either. What should I do?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

KerrieMarie422 said:


> Hello all, my niece has two 3-4 month old goats who have very large, tight tummys. I don't think they are over eating especially since it is still not nice enough to have them out often. They tend to stay by the barn and not go with the other goats if I'm walking with them but they don't act uncomfortable. I think I should treat for bloat just as a precaution although she told me they haven't been wormed yet either. What should I do?


Keep baking soda set out free choice.

ETA:
Only reason I suggested keeping it out free choice instead of a drench or oral solution was because you think theyre bloated, but show no signs of discomfort.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could give them a teaspoon of baking soda mixed with enough water to give it orally.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, baking soda helps.


----------



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

What causes bloat? I gave them baking soda today and they ate some. How long before I see results? They used to run and play but now all they want to do is stay in one spot by the barn.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too much feed..too much green...gasses build and they cant get relief...Baking soda helps control the gasses...if left out free choice they will eat as they need it...

Have you taken a temp on them? Them just staying in one spot in the barn is not normal behavior..
Do you see them chew a cud..poop berries..peeing ok? when is the last time they were checked for worms?


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

If my goats bloat I give them a few cc's of Pepto Bismol, works like a charm!!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

When my goats get bloat I give them a baking soda ball. tsp of baking soda wet it. roll in in a ball and pop it in their mouth. hold nose up so they have to swallow it. Also they need to be wormed. How old are they? How much to they weigh?


----------



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'd say they weigh 15-20 pounds and are 3-4 months old. I'll tell her to worm them asap, I try rubbing their tummies but they don't hold still. Wish she took better care of her animals! So frustrating.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What breed are they??


----------



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

The two are Alpine and one is an Alpine mix


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

KerrieMarie422 said:


> The two are Alpine and one is an Alpine mix


20# at 4 months? :/


----------



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

They might be a little heavier, I haven't lifted on them but they are tiny things. :/


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

grab a house scale...weigh yourself then weigh again holding them...subtract your weight....the weight estimation shows them to be too small at 3-4 months old.....


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

EmmaDipstik said:


> If my goats bloat I give them a few cc's of Pepto Bismol, works like a charm!!


I have a baby I think has been battling bloat.i thought it was the green grass they can get thro the fence. I feed baking soda free choice. He gets better then bloated again. My horse attacked him the other day and now hes going down hill. Yesterday he didnt move around alot but is still eating, drinking and nursing. Today he isnt interested in hay but I did see him drink water. Been giving him baking soda, vege oil and water and this morning gave him pepto. I could see his stomache moving after I gave it to him. Here is a pic this morning. What else can I give him? Hes about 11 weeks old.boee/nubian.


----------



## dawngladden (Apr 11, 2013)

Vegie oil is what I did for mine. It fixed him right up and cleaned him out which is what the vet says might have needed to happen he had the poops for a evening but is fine solid poo now


----------



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

How much veggie oil?


----------



## dawngladden (Apr 11, 2013)

I gave mine about 1/8 cup he weights about 25 lbs. I would start there and if nothing happens I would try a little more later. Within a few minutes you should hear a grumbly tummy.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With bloat you need to message his tummy alot, focus on the left side.....kind of like kneading bread...along with the oil and baking soda and walk him..dont let him lay around much..

You said your horse attacked him? He could be sore...Banamine might make him more comfortable or baby aspirin....If he is not eating very much I would treat him with both cd antitoxin and Thiamine. B complex is awesome for stress...with him not eating he cannot produce Thiamine and he can get goat polio...if you dont have Thiamine or cant get it you can use Fortified B complex ..but if he shows signs of Polio then Thiamine will be needed
CD Antitoxin 1 cc per 5# Sub Q
Thiamine 1 cc per 25# no less than 3 cc Sub Q


----------



## MannyJoe (Apr 14, 2013)

I've found that bloat is not only caused by over eating, but by accidental consumption of soiled hay/bedding, infested grain (I haven't experienced this one but a local farm has & it's nasty!), & rich/wet grass or clover.

Bloat is backed up air & gas in the rumen - the only way to clear it is through burping which a goat can't do it the process of bloat. The goal of the baking soda is to clear out the passageway to the rumen so that the gas can be released. If your goats are not voluntarily eating baking soda, it is critical that you get it down as fast as possible! There are "drastic" measures you or a vet could take if the goats are obviously dying, but don't let them get that close!

Rubbing the stomachs does help; I stayed up 6 hours into the night just feeding one of my kids baking soda & rubbing his stomach. He didn't like it but it was tackling him or letting go of him forever! I understand this may not be the way your goats are acting; but it could happen!

One more tip: keep them moving! This helps open them up inside a little & it helps everything flow instead of settling where the gas can expand. It doesn't sound like you're having a hard time with this one though! 

Praying for anyone & everyone.- it can be scary!
Ashley


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

MannyJoe said:


> I've found that bloat is not only caused by over eating, but by accidental consumption of soiled hay/bedding, infested grain (I haven't experienced this one but a local farm has & it's nasty!), & rich/wet grass or clover.
> 
> Bloat is backed up air & gas in the rumen - the only way to clear it is through burping which a goat can't do it the process of bloat. The goal of the baking soda is to clear out the passageway to the rumen so that the gas can be released. If your goats are not voluntarily eating baking soda, it is critical that you get it down as fast as possible! There are "drastic" measures you or a vet could take if the goats are obviously dying, but don't let them get that close!
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info. I keep baking soda out free choice and have never had one bloat. Sadley I had to put the little guy down yesterday. He had lost his fight and was suffering.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sorry to hear that goatgirl..: ( Hugs


----------



## KerrieMarie422 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, I'm sure you did all you could!


----------



## outlawfarmer (Feb 28, 2013)

KerrieMarie422 said:


> I'm sorry for your loss, I'm sure you did all you could!


So mine looks bloated but is acting fine. Not sure if gaining weight back after child birth three weeks ago or bloated. Seems acting okay but breathing a bit fast maybe. But big gassy empty sounding sides. Then I see her walk around and poop. Can they have bpoat even if pooping?


----------

